# Plastic Canvas "Paper" Dolls



## jschlub (Jun 17, 2012)

"Paper" dolls: plastic canvas needlepoint and scrap yarns and trims. The doll "buttons" are metal brads and the dresses are backed with magnetic strips.

These were such fun to make. The pattern is from Plastic Canvas World May 1993.


----------



## Ammknit (Jan 7, 2013)

Beautifully done! I enjoyed looking at them!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

They are so cute


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

nicely done!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Love all the pretty outfits and dolls. Fun project :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## teutases (Mar 24, 2013)

Wonderful!

Can you post the patterns? Would love to try these but an absolute newbie on plastic canvas.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

They are cute and such fun for a young girl to play with.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

So cute! Nice work.


----------



## Bernadette F (Oct 21, 2012)

Wonderful.


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

Adorable! I was a HUGE paper doll fan as a kid. What do they look like on the back? How do the clothes attach without tabs?


----------



## jschlub (Jun 17, 2012)

teutases said:


> Wonderful!
> 
> Can you post the patterns? Would love to try these but an absolute newbie on plastic canvas.


Sorry, I believe the magazine is under copyright, but freepatterns.com has some international doll Christmas decorations in plastic canvas.


----------



## jschlub (Jun 17, 2012)

eggplantlady said:


> Adorable! I was a HUGE paper doll fan as a kid. What do they look like on the back? How do the clothes attach without tabs?


The backs of the dolls and dresses are covered with felt. The buttons on the doll body are metal brads (paper fasteners). The clothes have a magnetic strip on the felt backing that clings to the brads.


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

jschlub said:


> The backs of the dolls and dresses are covered with felt. The buttons on the doll body are metal brads (paper fasteners). The clothes have a magnetic strip on the felt backing that clings to the brads.


Thanks for the additional information. They are great and I may have to find a little girl so that I have an excuse to try them out!


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

I found the magazine on ebay for $1.99 and on Amazon for $4.00, I am sure that shipping will be added on for either store.


----------



## jschlub (Jun 17, 2012)

eggplantlady said:


> I found the magazine on ebay for $1.99 and on Amazon for $4.00, I am sure that shipping will be added on for either store.


That's a deal. The designer is Alida Macor who also designs the Barbie furniture in plastic canvas. Go for it!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

What a creative person you are..these are wonderful!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Very cute.


----------



## jschlub (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks to all of you for your kind comments.


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

These are adorable! I loved paper dolls as a child (probably still do.) What a great idea.


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

That is such a great idea! The paper ones are so flimsy, how easy the magnet makes it! Still, fussy to make, you did a wonderful job on all!


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

Adorable


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Brings back memories of paper dolls when I was young - good work!


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

I love them. I'll have to see if I have any similar patterns to try. What mesh size were these done in?

I don't think I've made anything in plastic canvas since I did the big blue Barbie dollhouse some years ago. Took me 16 months to finish (nights and weekends). I think I was burnt out after that project, but it's been handed down from one granddaughter to another, so I guess it was worth all the time and effort.


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

So cool!


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

I think my grand daughters would love these. I will have to make some for them. Thanks for the idea and for posting! Yours are just way too cool!


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

very nice.


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Those are great. They'll bring hours of fun.


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Adorable. I bought a sewing pattern of paper dolls. Would make nice gifts for girls.


----------



## jdsanford5 (Jul 5, 2012)

Love them - what a neat idea - will last much longer than paper ;-)


----------



## judybug52 (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh how I would love to make them for great grand daughter. I have got to try to find the pattern. Thanks for posting these. Judy


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

So cute, well done


----------



## sallysilly (Apr 2, 2013)

Oh, that is so cute! I loved paper dolls. Just what I need, another hobby!


----------



## NCAknitter (Sep 28, 2013)

very cute


----------

